# Very Good Fishing App



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

I found this really good fishing App for my iPhone 4. It is called Jimmy Houston's FishNotes. Has some very good features. Checkout the advertisement. I'll try it tomorrow when I get out on Escambia.

http://www.fishnotes.com/index.html

KsB


----------



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

let us know how you do after this nasty front. I am thinking about trying it on sunday. Whats your strategy? Shakey heads?


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

Tried it out today. Had a good day until I busted up my trolling motor. Broke the cable inside the trolling motor. Caught two Bass before I had to go, was there only 45 minutes. Used the App and it worked great. A tool that I will use forever. To make it work faster for you, you need to load bait data into it at home and then take it out to the water. If yo don't you will be loading bait data after you catch the fish.

KsB


----------

